# Bolzano



## Bridgey (Dec 1, 2013)

hey everyone !
i am an au pair in Bolzano looking for english friends to have coffee with 
B


----------



## staceyericadoris (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey, I'm from the UK living in Bolzano too, I just moved here to live with my boyfriend  How are you finding it? Where abouts in the UK are you from?

Stacey


----------



## Bridgey (Dec 1, 2013)

*hey !*

hey !!! omg first expat reply haha ,
im here with my boyfriend too, from the Uk also, is your boyfriend Italian ?
Im from London where are you from ?
would be great to get a coffee sometime, so far i love Bolzano but its all so different here its hard to get used to


----------



## staceyericadoris (Jan 20, 2014)

*Hey *

Hey! 

Haha, Im really suprised to find any other British expats here at all! XD
I'm from Huddersfield, Yorkshire. My boyfriend is actually Croatian, he had to move to Germany during the Yugoslav wars and then again from Germany to Italy so he's lived in Italy for years now, obviously he speaks almost fluent English or we'd be screwed XD

I love it here too but it's really hard to get used to it. Do you speak Italian or German? I'm getting by when I'm out alone with the very basics.

I'd love to meet uo for coffee, do you have email or use skype at all?


----------



## katieldavies (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi, I'm an au pair living in Bolzano since the first of march, I'm from Somerset (south west England), would love to meet someone English! I speak no Italian or German and its difficult.
Katie


----------

